

A Job Prize Inspired by the MIT Darpa Network (Balloon) Challenge Solution - imperator
http://jobprize.heroku.com/
This is a prize that I put together over the past couple of days. It is inspired by the Network Challenge that DARPA hosted, and that MIT won in such a cool fashion. I am very poor at pursuing jobs in traditional ways, and often times get discouraged scouring Craigslist and other sites. So after seeing the success of the MIT solution, I thought a similar solution might work to find me a job.&#60;p&#62;The site was written in about three days in Ruby on Rails. I'd like to make it look better to reflect my design talent, but I realized that if I wasn't embarrassed by my first release, then I would have waited too long.&#60;p&#62;Even if this doesn't find me a job, it will have at least been an interesting experiment. Thank you.
======
imperator
This is a prize that I put together over the past couple of days. It is
inspired by the Network Challenge that DARPA hosted, and that MIT won in such
a cool fashion. I am very poor at pursuing jobs in traditional ways, and often
times get discouraged scouring Craigslist and other sites. So after seeing the
success of the MIT solution, I thought a similar solution might work to find
me a job.

The site was written in about three days in Ruby on Rails. I'd like to make it
look better to reflect my design talent, but I realized that if I wasn't
embarrassed by my first release, then I would have waited too long.

Even if this doesn't find me a job, it will have at least been an interesting
experiment. Thank you.

~~~
amichail
It's clever but your job search may be difficult given your ideal job
description...

[http://www.scientificblogging.com/rogue_neuron/creativity_cr...](http://www.scientificblogging.com/rogue_neuron/creativity_crime_passion)

~~~
imperator
That's a great article. Thank you.

Even if as your link says, that there are adverse responses by some people to
creativity, there will be others who are receptive.

Along that path of creativity-inclined people is where I think my prize money
will ultimately go.

The DARPA Network Prize, which inspired my job prize, is itself a testament to
a desire for creativity.

